# Blowing up the team?



## BlakeJesus

I've heard a million different rumors about Jamison going here, or Butler going there. Even hearing some Arenas trade talk.

Do you guys want this team blown up? Mainly talking about the "Big 3", though I'd have to say this teams FO is probably listening to offers for any of their guys.

Truth be told, I don't know if moving Caron Butler is in this teams best interest. Simply because I doubt they'd be able to get enough back in return. Unless of course if all the front office wants is cap space it makes sense to move everybody.


----------



## Basel

I think they absolutely need to blow it up and start over.


----------



## jericho

I started the season liking the team's chances for a solid, two-year playoff run. Still no post scoring, but decent all-around playmaking, scoring, vastly improved shooting, and some inspired team rebounding. 

And now, yes, I'm ready to see it all blown up. Jamison (ultimate class act that he is) and Butler should be dangled for the best available packages of draft picks and expiring contracts. Maximize playing time to the young guns and new arrivals to figure out who are the keepers. Time to swallow hard and admit that things need to get worse before they can get better. I think most Wizards fans can put up with a long losing stretch as long as they see intelligent, gutsy play and understand that a master plan is in the works.


----------



## BlakeJesus

How involved do you see Nick Young being in the upcoming years? I really like the kid.


----------



## jericho

I had been thinking he was the leading trade bait for another big man, but with Gilbert in disgrace and other stalwarts on the trading block I see Young as the leading young keeper. Unless the team goes insane and starts trying for a playoff push, I'd say he should get max playing time after the all-star break.


----------



## Dre

jericho said:


> I started the season liking the team's chances for a solid, two-year playoff run. Still no post scoring, but decent all-around playmaking, scoring, vastly improved shooting, and some inspired team rebounding.
> 
> And now, yes, I'm ready to see it all blown up. Jamison (ultimate class act that he is) and Butler should be dangled for the best available packages of draft picks and expiring contracts. Maximize playing time to the young guns and new arrivals to figure out who are the keepers. Time to swallow hard and admit that things need to get worse before they can get better. I think most Wizards fans can put up with a long losing stretch as long as they see intelligent, gutsy play and understand that a master plan is in the works.


I'm wholeheartedly with this post. Get rid of Arenas, Jamison, Butler and probably Haywood too. Those four should fetch back the seeds for a good retooling effort.

Nick Young I'm still on the fence. He's not a bad player, but he's not effective yet because the few plays he does make he neutralizes with so many bad decisions. He actually puts in effort on defense though, so I think in the end he's someone I'd want to stick around. He's a gifted offensive player, he's improving as a passer, I'm sure giving him more PT would help him become more of a facilitator..I used to think he could be an all-star, but those days are gone. A Jason Richardson level of production isn't out of the question at all.


----------



## RollWithEm

I've always been in favor of being young enough and flexible enough to catch lightning in a bottle whenever you're not one of the top contenders. The Wizards could do that right now with a combination of these moves:

*Trade 1*
Wizards give up Jamison and McGuire (to make the contracts work)
Wizards get Zydrunas Ilgauskas (large expiring contract), JJ Hickson (young talent), 2011 first rounder (unprotected)

The Wizards do it to clear up some cap space and get something of value along the way. That 2011 pick becomes very interesting if Lebron leaves Cleveland this summer.

The Cavs do it in hopes that Jamison makes them the overwhelming favorite to win the title this season. They would still have Shaq, Varejao, and Leon Powe (due back very soon) as their front court rotation with Jamison. McGuire is an expiring contract.

*Trade 2
*Wizards give up Haywood and Crittenton (contract filler)
Wizards get Travis Outlaw (duplicated on the Blazers' roster by Webster and Batum), Steve Blake, 2011 first rounder (lottery protected)

The Wizards do it to acquire young talent for their future without mortgaging their present.

The Blazers do it to clear up logjams at the PG and SF positions without damaging their core. Also, they want to contend this year. Haywood allows them to do that. That pick means very little to them considering how solidly-built their foundation would remain.

*Trade 3 (3-way)
*Wizards get Darren Collison, Donte Greene, Devin Brown (expiring contract), Kenny Thomas (expiring)
Kings get Caron Butler, Julian Wright, Bobby Brown (expiring), Earl Boykins (expiring)
Hornets get Kevin Martin, Paul Davis (roster size filler), Jon Brockman (cap filler)

The Wizards do it to get young talent and clear cap space.

The Kings do it to free up the 2-guard spot for their best player (Tyreke Evans) while adding an all-star wingman (Caron) to help his development. They also get a promising young guy (Julian Wright) who might give them something off the bench.

The Hornets do it to add much needed shooting and offense to a roster that lacks both. This trade would all-but guarantee them a playoff spot if Martin stays healthy.

*Why Not Trade Arenas, Too?*
No team is going to trade for him with his future being so uncertain and his contract being so out-of-hand. Hopefully, he won't be too big of a distraction for their youth movement.

*What Just Happened Here?*
The Wizards would have gotten rid of all of their cap-killing contracts (with the large exception of Gil) without losing any of their young talent (Foye, Young, Blatche, McGee). Also, they would have given themselves a bright outlook for the future with Outlaw (if they choose to re-sign him), Collison, Greene, Hickson, and 4 first round picks in the next two seasons.

*Line-up for the Rest of This Season*
PG Randy Foye/Steve Blake/Darren Collison
SG DeShawn Stevenson/Nick Young/Devin Brown
SF Travis Outlaw (if healthy)/Mike Miller/Donte Greene
PF JJ Hickson/Andray Blatche/Kenny Thomas
C Zydrunas Ilgauskas/Fabricio Oberto/JaVale McGee

That leaves Gil undetermined and Mike James back in the D-League. This team will still lose most of their games, but at least they will be developing a clear future in the process.

*This Offseason
*They would have between $40 and $42.5 million in guaranteed contracts (depending on which lottery pick they wind up with) due to 10 guys for next season. Even if they win the lottery and draft John Wall, they would still be almost $10 mil under the cap for the summer of 2010. Also, they have first shot at re-signing Outlaw, Blake, Big Z, and/or Mike Miller. I think Outlaw would have to be seriously considered with the other 3 getting a look if they agree to play at a discount.

*Next Season's Line-up*
PG Arenas (pending resolution of his situation)/Collison
SG Foye/Young (and a veteran free agent like Tracy McGrady, Ray Allen, Manu Ginobili, or maybe even Joe Johnson) 
SF Stevenson/Greene (and re-signed Travis Outlaw or Mike Miller)
PF Hickson/Blatche
C McGee/2nd round pick
------------------------------------
Whoever winds up being the Wizards’ 2010 lottery pick (probably top 8 at worst - John Wall at best)

*Next Offseason*
They likely would have another top 10 pick (their own), a late first rounder (Blazers), and a third first rounder from the Cavs that could be a top pick (if Lebron leaves) or a late pick (if he stays). Either way, you would be adding no fewer than 7 legit young assets in 2 years. Doesn't that sound much more hopeful than their situation now?


----------



## BlakeJesus

So you think McGee is the center of the future for this franchise?

And maybe it's just me personally, but in the scenario mentioned above I would rather have Young starting over Foye. Foye's skill set seems like it would pose more of a threat off of the bench. It allows you to strategize in his favor a bit. Foye is too small to play the two full time, and doesn't have the wherewithal to play point full time. However, he can play both at a decent level as a reserve. He can be instant offense from either position, and it really allows both of the starting guards to play more aggressively because he's a quality sub at either guard spot.


----------



## jericho

I agree completely on Foye. It's a great sign when he's the first guard coming off your bench. Not a good sign if he's needed as a long-term starter.


----------



## Dre

Blatche is better than Hickson because he can pass well for his size.


----------



## Dualie

I don't think the Cavs want to give up Z without knowing whatever team he goes to buys him out and lets him come back to the Cavs Mcdyess style. Also not too sure if the Wiz want to help the Cavs in that situation. 

Although I still think it might happen and may ultimately be for the best. But if Jamison helps Lebron win a title I might cry for the rest of my life.


----------



## VCHighFly

Dre™ said:


> Blatche is better than Hickson because he can pass well for his size.


It's too soon in either player's career to make that determination. Big guys take much longer to develop than guards in this league.


----------



## Dre

I'm not making a projection over the career, I'm saying right now Blatche is better.

Thing is even with your logic one could say Blatche has a better palate of talent to build off of.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I really like Blatche as a building block. I don't know if he'll ever be a legitimate starter. Great asset to have in your rotation, though.


----------



## Dre

I think Blatche has the talent to be a borderline all-star if he wanted but the mentality isn't there.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Do you see him as a center? Or just a forward who's versatile enough to play center when needed?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't this guy a SF tweener when he was drafted?


----------



## Basel

I don't think he'd be successful playing the center position. Agreed with Dre, though, that if he had the mentality, he could be a borderline All-Star.


----------



## Dre

Given his talent and IQ he's _capable_ of playing 5 if you put a good defender behind him. These days the 4 and 5 are pretty interchangeable as long as the two can defend both faceup and traditional bigs.

He's a true Power Forward though because he's not the rim protecting anchor most true centers are. I look at what Haywood does for the team and that could never be Blatche. 

And when he was drafted most figured he'd settle at 4 because he wasn't quick enough laterally to guard true wing players and probably not big or physical enough to survive as a true 5, even in the East.


----------



## f22egl

Well the Wizards blew up the team, but really get no young prospect in return.


----------



## Bogg

Considering they easily could have gotten nothing but expirings for Butler up until the deadline, I'm surprised the Wizards didn't hold out a little longer for at least a minor prospect.


----------



## BlakeJesus

So what do you guys think of the Butler deal? Is Josh Howard going to be resigned?

What do you see happening with Jamison?


----------



## Bogg

GregOden said:


> So what do you guys think of the Butler deal?


Straight salary dump



GregOden said:


> Is Josh Howard going to be resigned?


Not if he wants anything more than medium money on a short deal



GregOden said:


> What do you see happening with Jamison?


Straight salary dump



That's about all there is to say about Washington's situation right now.


----------



## Dre

I think there's a chance Josh can stay on a 6-8M deal if he shows something. Chances are though someone's going to throw big money at him.


----------



## f22egl

Wizards 2-0 since the trades. They are actually playing with a lot of fire and play MUCH better on the defensive end. Even if the winning doesn't last, it is still a very fun team to watch.


----------



## Dualie

Anytime a group of young players are in a contract year look for them to play better. When they are being told by the blogs, analysts and reporters that they are just salary dumps watch out. The players under contract are finally getting to play and want to prove themselves. The free agents to be are hungry and are playing for a job. Very fun to watch while it lasts.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Dualie said:


> Anytime a group of young players are in a contract year look for them to play better. When they are being told by the blogs, analysts and reporters that they are just salary dumps watch out. The players under contract are finally getting to play and want to prove themselves. The free agents to be are hungry and are playing for a job. Very fun to watch while it lasts.


Probably true, but still its fun to watch for how long it will last???. I like Howard and Thorton though. I finally watched a game without getting a headache.

Jamison 0-12 tonight in Clevs debut -17, LOL


----------

